# DIRECTV app broken on iOS 10.3?



## brian26339 (Dec 13, 2008)

Anyone else update to iOS 10.3 and lose the ability to stream shows from their dvr?

I upgraded to 10.3 yesterday and, afterwards, checked the app. All the tiles for the shows I had downloaded were still showing in the app after the update. My mistake was I didn't try to play any of them.

Today, out of home, I can't get any of the downloaded shows to play or get the playlist to load from my dvr to stream them.

I originally had shows showing as on my dvr but none would play. I kept getting a no internet connection error 2100. I reloaded the dvr playlist thru settings and now nothing show up in either the dvr playlist or downloaded shows list. This is on both an iPhone and an iPad Pro.

Live streaming shows work fine. Just no access to anything on the dvr or downloaded.

Anyone else, or just me? Thanks.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

Working fine on my iPhone


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## litzdog911 (Jun 23, 2004)

It's not unusual to have to delete and reinstall the DirecTV App after an iOS update.


----------



## brian26339 (Dec 13, 2008)

Yep, just got back on my home network. Uninstall and reinstall did, in fact, fix both devices.

Thanks much for the help!


----------

